# Isofrane Dive Watch Strap... Now can fit Anonimo 22mm



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Hurry guys... with the pre-order of the Isofrane 1968/22 strap 22mm the Diver extension strap is included.

Ordering an ISOfrane dive strap


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

its the only strap i can seem to get on my Millemetri Trilogeo! Cant get the screwbar through both lugs with a leather strap, can get it through the first lug and all the way through the leather but just cant line up the screwbar to get it to go deep enough into the second lug to get the screw to grab it! Kobold and most Fricker case watches come with a great tool. A screwbar extention that is tapered at one end and screws into the screwbar on the other, just push it though both lugs and unscrew and put the screw on, plus it wont let any small pieces of leather get into the screwbar!! Does Anonimo make any type of tool to help assist on changing straps? Anyway here is my watch on a isofrane and looks like it will stay on because i tried again today and just cant get the screwbar into the second lug with a leather strap!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks awesome, Can be a pain sometimes trying to remove and replace leather straps, Anonimo doesn't have a tool may be they think on us the release something soon.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Also Isofrane now have 3 colors Black, Orange and Blue on 22mm. and 24mm.

ISOfrane dive strap - now available in 22mm and 24mm


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

look this man ... totally niceee :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/doxa-orange-isofrane-482682.html


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

Nelson, thanks! I like it so much on the isofrane i'm just going to leave it on until i can get a couple sets of screwbars & screws!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Looks awesome, Can be a pain sometimes trying to remove and replace leather straps, Anonimo doesn't have a tool may be they think on us the release something soon.


Actually not true. The 2010 watches (Except the Dino Z) came with the set of hex tools. They work great.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

samanator said:


> Actually not true. The 2010 watches (Except the Dino Z) came with the set of hex tools. They work great.


Totally true dear friend if you see the picture on the post is the early model of a millimetri screws on it we are not talking here about tools for 2010 collection... So what I said before is just the true... Anonimo never released a tool to remove the screws of his timepieces.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Totally true dear friend if you see the picture on the post is the early model of a millimetri screws on it we are not talking here about tools for 2010 collection... So what I said before is just the true... Anonimo never released a tool to remove the screws of his timepieces.


I was aware of that, and since these require standard jeweler screwdrivers that was probably the reason nothing is available from Anonimo. These are common tools generally available (two similar sized flat head screwdrivers). Even a third hand device can be bought on Ebay or Amazon.

Along those lines the newer models have tools since they are a special size that is not commonly available. I would see a case for making available a tool (Or supplying it with the watch) when I a special tool is required (Like the strap tool for an IWC diver). Which is what Anonimo is doing with the newer models.

Just a few more observations about tools. Panerai come with a screwdriver since multiple straps were in the boxes to allow for the change. Since Anonimo do not generally supply multiple straps with each watch and the dual purpose nature of Kodiak straps they are following a industry standard practice. If you buy an Omega PO does it come with a spring bar tool? No, yet if you buy an Orient Star 300M Saturation diver that comes with both a bracelet and a strap the spring bar tool is in the kit. The other thing to look at is there dealer network? Generally brands that you buy from an AD do not supply tools. The "Boutique Brands" sometimes include tools since you deal direct with the manufacturer so there is no one to size the watch at time of purchase. Part of why brands like Doxa, MKII, Zixen (Zinex), O7 and others have tools with the watches. These would appear to be the accepted industry practices.

As far as the Isofrane straps I was about to order one until I saw the new Anonimo rubber strap you posted. Now I'm waiting to see that when it comes out. Since the Isofrane is also available in blue they would look great on the Marinai d'Italia. I also saw that an Orange is available.


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

Get the the screwbars and screws out are very easy with screwdrivers, the problem is getting the screwbar back into the lug, leather strap and all the way into the other lug to install the screw! Kobold or any fricker case watch makes a screwbar extention that is tapered to a point on one end and you screw the other end into the screwbar, thread it through the lugs and straps, unscrew it and put the screw in! its about 2 inches long and makes the job a five minute project instead of hours. another plus is it keep tiny bits of leather from getting into the screwbar so the screw wont go in all the way!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

That is not really improved on the new set up but the hex tool allows the screw to be positioned easier. On thing I do for these setups is to use a pin on the other side to guide the tip in place. Then I pull it and set the screw.


----------

